# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  مباريات اليوم 13/2

## midris3

*جنوب أفريقيا 2 : 1 زمبابوي    
 غانا 0 : 1 النيجر
                        	*

----------

